# SAV : effet mura....Remplacement deuxième iPad



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai déjà procédé à un premier remplacement d'un iPad qui présentait un effet mura.
Le remplacement a donc été effectué mais l'ipad reçu présente encore des fuites de lumière.

Question:
Dois je une nouvelle fois demander un remplacement?
Et une autre question : j'ai heurté un coin de l'ipad et il y a donc une trace du choc sur le côté.
Est ce que la demande de remplacement est toujours valable si comme expliqué l'ipad prèsente un petit choc sur sa tranche ou est ce que c'est voué à un refus?
Merci.


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement, j'ai déjà renvoyé des iPhone de nombreuses fois pour toutes sortes de problèmes. Si ce problème sur l'iPad te dérange, tu es tout à fait en droit de demander une intervention de la part d'Apple ! Mais la garantie de recevoir un produit de remplacement parfaitement fonctionnel n'existe malheureusement pas ... 

Pour ce qui est de l'impact, encore une anecdote personnelle, j'ai déjà envoyé un iPhone 3Gs qui était tombé avec un impact modéré sur la tranche, mais on ne peut plus visible. J'ai passé mon coup de fil, j'ai "oublié" de préciser qu'il est tombé :rateau:, il est reparti et un autre est revenu ... Sans aucun problème ! (enfin si, l'iPhone de remplacement avait un problème, mais là c'est une autre histoire )

En définitive, c'est à toi de voir ! Perso, j'ai passé beaucoup de jours dans l'attente de réception de mes produits, mais au final j'ai un produit qui me convient ! (450 à l'achat, ça peut !)


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2011)

Oui, c'est ce que je me dis.
Enfin même sans impact je l'aurai tout autant renvoyé.
J' espère recevoir un iPad fonctionnel et sans ces défauts mais bon, passer son temps à renvoyer l' appareil, on en profite pas du coup!
Je me demandai juste si quelques marques et impacts d'utilisation freinaient l' échange.
Bref, mon iPad est parti ce matin par UPS et j'espère que le remplacement se fera!


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Tu sais, avec l'expérience que j'ai du SAV Apple, je me demande vraiment si le technicien qui reçoit le produit prend ne serait-ce qu'une minute pour regarder l'état de l'appareil qu'il a en main. Et c'est valable aussi pour les produits de retours, "certifiés Apple". Ça certifie surtout qu'Apple se fait de la maille sur des produits qui ne sont pas à la hauteur de ce qu'ils vendent dans leurs spots !

Après, c'est clair que point de vue conception le produit parfait n'existe pas ! Ou alors je suis trop exigeant envers ce que j'achète, c'est aussi une option !


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2011)

C'est certain que la perfection n'existe pas mais quand on voit la concurrence c'est pas mieux.
Je suis satisfait des produits Apple en général et c'est la première fois que j'en échange comme cela.
En tout cas merci pour ta réponse ça me rassure!


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

J'ai beau avoir changé d'iPhone plus de 10 fois (un vrai maniaque xD), j'en voudrais pas un  autre


----------

